# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuwsgierig aagje

## jetrood

Hallo mensen, ik wilde een artikel over lage bloeddruk lezen en moest lid worden om dit te kunnen. Ik dacht; kom laat ik dit eens doen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niels

Welkom op het forum jetrood! Hopelijk word je een actief lid  :Smile:

----------

